# Optimisation of a washing



## حامد الحلي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2015)

In earlier publications\ the authors have presented modeling and experimental validation
results of suspension dynamics of front load horizontal!axis washing machines[ In this
paper\ various formulations for suspension design optimisation are discussed and
implemented using grid and sequential quadratic programming optimisation methods[ It is
concluded that minimisation of the maximum orbit displacement or minimisation of a
weighted multiobjective function subject to the resistive stepping force constraint are
suitable formulations[ Moreover\ the actual design of the test washing machine is veri_ed
for its optimality[ This result and those of the previous publications con_rm the utilisation
of the simulationptimisation package as a prototype design tool[


----------

